

What is the worlds hardest language? - rubyrescue
http://www.economist.com/displaystory.cfm?story_id=15108609

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Dup: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1009137>

I think this is another case that my suggested duplication detector would have
found:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1012215>

